# HP Probook 4520s boots straight to a black screen



## richie.15 (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay first of all i am new to forums, so i don't know any rules or what not so don't shoot me if i mess up. I am also not very advanced with computers but i enjoy messing around with them so i know some stuff.

Before the problem:
Okay this morning i was using my Laptop perfectly fine but whenever i played any decent games (Deadpool at the moment), i can play about 10 minutes then the laptop starts lagging and just after shuts off. I think it's a common problem with the laptop. Another bearable problem i have to have the screen at about a 90 degree angle, if i push it back it flickers or goes off. I thought cleaning the fan of dust may help if not solve the first problem. so i opened the computer and took the fan out and gave it a clean. At that point i thought i'll check the wire for the screen so i took off the black plastic going around the screen and all i did was just look at it couldn't see anything obviously wrong so I put it all back together.

The Problem:
when i went to turn it on the screen flashes once then goes to a black screen but you can see that there is power going to the screen. The fan inside the Laptop spins at a normal speed, you can hear the HDD working.

And what i have tried:
I have tried connecting it to another monitor using HDMI and VGA cables.
I have taken the battery and charger out then held the power button for about 30 seconds, plugged the charger in and still the same.
I've tried checking the connection of the wires i took out inside the laptop.

I haven't tried anything major, i don't want to start messing in the wrong place and cause a bigger problem. So if anyone could give me some help or advice on the problem i'd be very grateful. I would also like to mention that i dont have much money at the minute so the cheapest option would be the best one for me.
thanks for any help.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

richie.15 welcome to the forums, So when you tried the external monitor did you see anything?



> Another bearable problem i have to have the screen at about a 90 degree angle, if i push it back it flickers or goes off


This sounds like a bad connection, from either the GPU, or the inverter (Inverter if the external monitor had a display)

As for the lagging / shutdowns during gaming could be over heating, laptops aren't idea gaming rigs. Not a lot of room for air circulation.


----------



## richie.15 (Jul 16, 2013)

First of all thanks for your reply, it's much appreciated.

When i plugged it in into the external display it shows up "no signal". But i don't think the laptop actually turns on because usually the fans speed up a little bit then slow down again at some point during the boot process.
I have just opened up the laptop to see what the fan is doing and it's not spinning at all but it's connected to the motherboard

When the laptop shutdowns, half the time i touch the fan and it's boiling, sometimes it's still only warm.


----------



## richie.15 (Jul 16, 2013)

Edit: The fan starts spinning then stops straight away when the laptop is turns on


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

When you tried the external monitor, did you use the fn + f4 keys to send the signal to the VGA port instead of the LCD display? If you get no video then most likely the GPU has died.

I have a HP DV9700 laptop, and the fan at start up runs full speed when I first press the power button, then slows down after the OS has fully booted. The rpm's will increase as the temp increases, or if I'm doing CPU intensive work on the laptop.


----------



## richie.15 (Jul 16, 2013)

I tried this yes and i still get nothing but no signal on the external monitor and black on the laptop screen. 

So i'll assume it's died then, i wish i left all the dust in the fan now haha thank you for all your help. If it's not too much trouble could you help me with 2 more questions.

How would i go about replacing the GPU then? 
and could you recommend me a good one to go for?

thanks


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Replacing a GPU on a laptop isn't like replacing one on a desktop, it is soldered to the motherboard. So you could try and find a motherboard, or just replace the laptop.


----------

